# Hills W/D substitute?



## csnudelman (Nov 30, 2006)

My cat (now 12 years old, always inside only) was put on Hills C/D some years ago because of a urinary track disorder. Later (also some years ago) I was advised to switch to W/D. It is a real inconvenience for me to get to a vets office to buy this food. However, there is a pet store nearby where I get my dog's Nutro food. They sell a number of brands including Iams and Hills Science Diet. Is there a food that I could buy at the pet store that would be an acceptable substitute for the Hills W/D?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't believe so... my cat Martell is on Hills right now. Hills is a "prescription" diet, which is carried only (to the best of my knowledge) by veterinarians, and not sold in pet stores.

I guess it depends on whether your cat still needs to be on the maintenance diet for his FLUTD problem or can switch to a non-prescription food.

You might find this thread helpful - it covers what I have learned about this condition: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=37267


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Why was your cat prescribed W/D? Is he over weight? When did he have the urinary problems? Was he blocked? A little more history would be helpful.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wanted to use a prescription Eukanuba Maximum-Calorie canned food and could not find it anywhere locally. (in my town or surrounding counties)

I did find it online at Southern Agriculture, based in Oklahoma. I asked my vet to fax a prescription to them (SA) and they will be mailing me a box of 10 cans. Cost was about $1.40/can and $10 S&H....but Malibu needs it to gain the weight back.
I'm syringe feeding her to battle Hepatic Lipidosis (fatty liver) and the Eukanuba canned is TWICE the protein and fat of the Hill's I had bought through my local vet.

Maybe you can buy online and have it shipped if getting to a vet's office is difficult?
Heidi


----------

